# sending children to school ill.



## kerrie24

We were told yesterday in assembly that now it is a legal requirement to send your children to school even if they are ill. Then the school decides whether or not to send them home! Surely this is rubbish because a) I am capable of making that decision myself.b) things will just spread lije wildfire and c) what happens if you do drop them off ill,just get to work and then school phones you to go back and collect them? Making a poorly child get up dressed and into school is ridiculous! My son goes to an academy and they like to aim for 95% attendance,however at the children's primary school they aim for 99% and currently have kids in vomiting,with chicken pox and shingles! How do they expect the germs to ever go away when they keep them in unnecessarily!


----------



## laurajo24

Seriously???!! That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! The germs will never go away and they'll end up having even more absence. 
I work in a school and this is the first I've heard of this 'legal requirement'. Since when have teachers included medical training in their teacher training? I certainly don't remember any!
My school would be very cross with a parent who brought in a vomitting child.
x


----------



## RachA

It's not something our school does. 
It's just going to help spread the germs. 

Last week my DD was poorly when she woke up (long story short but when she gets overtired she appears ill but after an extra couple of hours sleep is then fine). I had to take her with me to take DS to school so I went into the office to say she wouldn't be going in and why. They were fine about it. By lunchtime she was 100% fine and asking to go to school so I took her in.


----------



## lindseymw

I have never heard of this before. I find it rediculous. There is a child in Joshua's class that could be hospitalised (has been in a number of occasions) if he catches a vomiting bug. Surely this legal requirement would be putting him at immediate risk? 

I was called into School to collect Jacob as he had vomited. There was no signs that he was ill prior and the teachers said they were surprised. I was reminded straight away of the 48hr rule.

If either of my boys show signs of illness (apart from common cold/cough) I keep them off. I drop one off at my mams for when I do the School run so I am not having to take the infected child with me (I appreciate not everyone has this option.)


----------



## mum140381

i kept my daughter off for sickness next thing we get a letter and had to explain our self's to avoid a fine
its all about money
i will just send her in future :(


----------



## KatieB

*I* will decide whether or not my child is too unwell for school.
I would never send mine in with a vomiting bug, that's atrocious. Passing it onto others aside, when you've got a bug like that it absolutely floors you, I can't imagine getting them up and into school. No way.
Louis' nursery class is attached to the primary school (of which he will be attending from September) and their policy is strict on vomiting and diarrhoea, 48 hour rule applies.


----------



## tommyg

It could be parents have been getting grief to try and explain illness that it is easier to send kids home from a paperwork point but completely stupid from a H & S point.

I think I would be having words with the PTA and ask which piece of legislation has changed.

If they are right then take it up with MP. 
If they are wrong argue on the H&S point. That it is blinking stupid. And the NHS is bursting at the seams so not practical to get Drs line for every bug a kid picks up.

Other concern is kids who walk to school could be made worse when the advice for them is plenty rest and fluids.


----------



## Rhio92

If that's the law, they can stick it. If my child has d&v, flu or something equally unpleasant and infectious, I'm not sending them in. Both for the benefit of my child and the other children, parents and teachers.


----------



## DJJ

I have heard of schools wanting doctors notes. but if you can self certificate for illness at work for 5 days then surely schools just have to take the parents word on illness.


----------



## LoraLoo

At our school we Re not allowed to send them in until 48 hours after last bout of sickness


----------



## Cattia

My DD got turned away from school last term because she had a loosebowel movement the day before and being a little over dramatic she told then that she had diarrhoea! Even though she didn't go to the toilet again when she got home they still wouldn't take her the next day. I very much doubt it is a legal requirement because if this was the case all schools would be having to follow this. I expect it's their own interpretation of a legal requirement relating to attendance. Most likely they have attendance levels below target and are looking for ways to improve them.


----------



## emyandpotato

mum140381 said:


> i kept my daughter off for sickness next thing we get a letter and had to explain our self's to avoid a fine
> its all about money
> i will just send her in future :(

In LO's reception notes there was a leaflet saying attendance officers will contact us about any absence, which seems extreme! No way would I send him in sick though, I'd just deal with their meddling. Going to be a lot too as LO has a terrible immune system. Ours also has the policy of if you're off for three weeks without an excellent reason you lose your place at the school. It's crazy!


----------



## Jchihuahua

I don't believe it is a legal requirement. I am a primary school teacher and have never heard that it is. In my school if they are ill their parents just call and let us know. If a child is persistently off we may then ask for doctors note etc but not in 99% of cases.


----------



## kerrie24

Its taking ages to thank everyone on my phone so,thanks everyone. To be honest I think its rubbish buy surely they can't just tell parents something like that if its a lie! My kids are only off when poorly and that is not going to change no matter how funny they be about it. Its just a shame for those who send their children in newly recovered only for them to catch the next thing that some child should have been kept at home with.


----------



## sethsmummy

i think they're pulling your leg and if not report them to ofsted. they SHOULD NOT be in school if vomitting or 48 hours after that.. same with diorrhea. Chicken pox they shouldnt be in till they are all crusted over. not sure what the thing is for shingles. 

they are putting children at serious risk of a serious illness or complication of an illness.


----------



## kerrie24

sethsmummy said:


> i think they're pulling your leg and if not report them to ofsted. they SHOULD NOT be in school if vomitting or 48 hours after that.. same with diorrhea. Chicken pox they shouldnt be in till they are all crusted over. not sure what the thing is for shingles.
> 
> they are putting children at serious risk of a serious illness or complication of an illness.[/QUOTEj]
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Its a shame when the children's health comes after the attendance statistics!


----------



## sethsmummy

i know! bloody pathetic! Could be children in that school who could die or get a serious complication.. or even siblings at home who could get serious complications if they catch it xx


----------



## supertabby

That's ridiculous! Apart from the ridiculous situation of dressing a child and taking them in while puking up in a bucket, and passing on viruses, there is NO way someone can judge better than the parent as to how ill your child is and if they should be home or not.


----------



## RachA

Just reread the initial post due to many of the replies talking about vomiting. 

I don't think the school are talking about vomiting as guidance is very clear that you have to keep them off 24-48 hours. 
I think what the school are trying to deal with is children who say they've got tummy ache or headache or a minor cold. I know from experience that children say they are poorly when they aren't (if my son had an empty tummy he'd tell me he had tummy ache and was poorly). Sometimes in those situations it's better to take them in to school as miraculously once they have been in school for 10/15 min they are fine.


----------



## tommyg

I would call their bluff and ask exactly what piece of legislation has changed so you can take it up with your MP, as you disagree very strongly with it.


----------



## kerrie24

I actually know for definite that they have accepted vomiting children as I work in the school for my nvq placement.


----------



## lau86

Omg that's terrible! I don't see what benefit a vomiting child is going to get from school?? Never mind the other children and the teacher that presumably has to look after them? Poor poppets need their family when they're ill.


----------



## kerrie24

On two separate occasions I found out from the child that they had vomited at breakfast/ during the night and reported it but they were kept in school. On another occasion I was signing in at the main door and a mother brought her daughter "can you keep an eye on her shes been sick this morning",and in she walked.. its all about the attendance. Another child vomited at lunchtime but was sat with a sick bucket till 3.15 when her parents collected her.


----------



## Cattia

That makes zero sense as surely keeping sick children at school will spread bugs and reduce overall attendance? The reason most schools are so strict about vomiting is because it's so contagious. Sounds like madness to me!


----------



## tommyg

Seriously I would ask what piece of legislation has changed. And where does H&S come into it.

Having sick children in school is bound to be a H&S risk. Not to mention sick kids are hardly going to be learning anything. Making a poor kid sick with a bucket is madness.

Surely the child is risking passing on bugs and surely she deserves the right to some privacy if she is going to be sick.

Clearly this is a head teacher who is more worried about statistics than the welfare of the children in their care. I would report them to Ofsted, your local council and your MP. Something needs to be done for the sake of the kids.


----------



## suzib76

I would be demanding to see the 'law' in black and white.


----------

